# First Look: Kepler Orchestra by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Jun 4, 2019)

Sophisticated, expressive and spot-on for 20th century systems writing, Spitfire’s latest Kontakt instrument release, Kepler Orchestra, offers virtual composers the opportunity to break free of DAW grid-lock and launch their compositions into the galaxy.
Thoughts, demos more videos: http://bit.ly/2WHmET7



Grab the FREE DEMO Patches of Kepler Orchestra here: http://bit.ly/2VFOBGu

Kepler Orchestra sells for $299 from Spitfire Audio: http://bit.ly/2VFOBGu


----------



## starise (Jun 4, 2019)

They paid you didn't they?


----------



## donbodin (Jun 5, 2019)

haaa Nope. I don't except payment for any review videos or reviews. Can I ask what you found in the first look video that made you ask that? Thanks


----------



## starise (Jun 6, 2019)

They should pay you. It was a nice review. I think it was my initial impressions.

_"Kepler Orchestra, offers virtual composers the opportunity to break free of DAW grid-lock and launch their compositions into the galaxy."_
_
That's some pretty optimistic advertising there,lol. Nice job on the video. This looks to be a decent system to maybe get some serious work done using the grid layout. 

_


----------

